# need turbo headers



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Does anybody know where to get a good priced turbo exhaust manifold? I haven't been able to find one.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

they are generally at least twice the price of standard NA extractors. You may do well to find a fabricator who works with steampipe


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

could i just tear them out of a junked car in a junkyard? could they even be from a different type of car?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

nope.
stud patterns would be different and there arent many other 2.4 4 cyl turbo cars around of any make.

If you can find a scrapped KA24 turbo then grab the whole motor! Otherwise its aftermarket or custom.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

if you just want to buy, the only ones that arent custom made are www.realnissan.com. they arent the best but there not bad either (not a log), they are cast witch is good, but there not equal langth. after that you either can spend 150 more and have some equal langth ones made or make your own. or if you want to go cheap, there is a machining company that sales all the flanges and a log that you just weld together, but i cant remember the site

Joe


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

well there is the Toyota truck with the 2.4L trubo engine, and it has the same exhaust port lay out, but you would most likely have to change the flang on it, and it still wouldnt be that great.


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

Becarefull where you buy (crackes)...

I know of a few companys.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ive found quite a few but I dont want to spend too much. The other places were asking $300 up. I was thinking that if i found another car at the junkyard with the same header shape with turbo i could take that and make it fit.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

its the bolt patterns that will get you. Also i wouldnt try to modify a cast manifold. I think you are approaching this from the wrong angle. Its worth spending a little extra to get a good manifold. It will get you more power in the long run.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

you never stated what engine this is for, is it for the KA or SR? if it's for the SR, there are tons of them out there, but if its for the KA, it'll be a custom job. Check out www.full-race.com , they do a lot of exhaust manifold work, they might do a custom job, but i'm not sure. Give them a call, they know their stuff.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

sorry, its for an sohc Ka24


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Ok. Yeah, just give full race a call and see if they'll make you a collector.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

whta is there website/email


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I checked them out yesturday, and the only real time you would need them to make you a manifold would be if you plan on running well over 400rwhp and they pretty much feel the same way. i am sure there manifolds would cost 700+, but would be well spent if you had that much money. you dont see that quaility very often.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

oh its in his other post
but i will put it down again www.full-race.com
what are some of the ones you have already found?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I've found them off of a yahoo search but they were more than I wanted to spend so I didn't remember who i found. I'm going to start spending time in a nissan junkyard. Hope to find an rb26


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

RB26 is a $15,000 motor. I highly doubt you will see one just sitting in a junkyard. But good luck though. And i've seen 1 turbo 240sx in all of L.A. So its gonna be hard finding a turbo manifold or motor. 

But good luck man. 

More power to you.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Wait I lied. I've seen 2 240sx's turbocharged. But both of them are still running.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

RB26, in a junkyard in LA???  good luck


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i bet i can find one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  jk


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> *RB26 is a $15,000 motor. I highly doubt you will see one just sitting in a junkyard. But good luck though. And i've seen 1 turbo 240sx in all of L.A. So its gonna be hard finding a turbo manifold or motor.
> 
> But good luck man.
> 
> More power to you. *


Your kidding about the Rb26 being that much right? I need to start importing them then.... DAMN


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

I bet you $15k that i can find an RB26 in a junkyard

*takes money, purchases RB26, stashes it in junkyard*


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Gripen said:


> *I bet you $15k that i can find an RB26 in a junkyard
> 
> *takes money, purchases RB26, stashes it in junkyard* *


i bet i can find one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ive found a place with 26DET clips for $5k. Heres the website: http://www.night7racing.com/


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hmm..but are they trustworthy?? and with 5 grand just for a frontclip, you could've got a sr with a nice turbo upgrade


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

we have had some requests for KA manis....mostly DOHC's but anything is possible. we might have a KA mani done in the near future, ill keep everyone updated. here are some pics of the RWD-DET mani.


----------

